# 24" Dovetail Jig



## thewoodennewfie (Jan 18, 2008)

Would anyone like to make a comment about the 24" dovetail jig from Boss Tools supply (I tried posting a link but keep getting an error)? The price is $187 Cdn and it seems to be a great price for such a big jig but I'm wondering if it's worth the money. Anyone have any experience with this jig (or the Samona brand anyways)?

Thx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi thewoodennewfie

This just a comment about it,,, I don't have the 24" one but I do have the smaller one that looks about the same just smaller, the 24" looks like abit over price...It's sold by HF/Rockler/Grizzly,many others and made by Wood-Stock tools...

I would say it would be tricky to do A 24" wide piece ,doing a 12" one wide is tricky to do in the standard dovetail jig...you may want to look at the Leigh dovetail jig...that will let you put in 6 big dovetails that will do the same job....the little dovetails are ticky to line up and it only takes one to stop the fit up...I would suggest using a box joint on 24" board if you want that look...Porter Cable makes a template ( 28" long ) and you can make your own for about 40.oo bucks,,I know because I did it...plus you can use a hand type router or your router table...





Samona dovetail jig
http://www.bosstoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=10673
at 187.oo
===
http://www.routerforums.com/36045-post32.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3615-dovetail-jig-router-table-2.html
http://www.routerforums.com/35913-post21.html

=================



thewoodennewfie said:


> Would anyone like to make a comment about the 24" dovetail jig from Boss Tools supply (I tried posting a link but keep getting an error)? The price is $187 Cdn and it seems to be a great price for such a big jig but I'm wondering if it's worth the money. Anyone have any experience with this jig (or the Samona brand anyways)?
> 
> Thx


----------



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

I have to agree with bobj3. The Leigh dove tail jig gives you more versatility with the ability to space the pins and tails to give you even spacing. I had one of the fixed (like what you are looking at) and when it came to spacing I had some issues. I purchased the Leigh and the video they provide (along with watching the New Yankee Workshop) made it really easy to adapt to.


----------



## thewoodennewfie (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for the suggestion on the Leigh Super Jig. I've seen those before but I never realized the cost - thought they were $500+. Now that I see the 24" is only $299, gotta start saving my money. 

Cheers


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

How does it compare with the MLCS 24 inch dovetail jig?


----------



## dpudsy01 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Samona dovetail jig instructions*

Hi all,

I bought a Samona half blind dovetail jig and found the instructions very confusing and incomplete. Can anyone advise me or provide me with a clear instruction format. I have never tried dovetail joints before and am not going to give up...too easy.


Thks
Dave


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought the Leigh several years ago after trying a fixed one of some sort I can't remember. I gave the fixed one away as it was just not as versitle or easy to use as the Leigh. I love my Leigh jig! With the Leigh you can make any size or configuration you want, hidden or through.....


----------

